# Um yeah so... what is going on?



## Amber_moon (Jul 31, 2010)

Why can I not access this site without a proxy for the past 2 days? Not sure what the deal is because I was not notified of a ban, and I havent said anything so whats the dealio yall? 

I would appreciate someone getting back to me on this one as again... it would be pretty uncool if I were banned randomly for having done nothing at all...and nobody says anything at all about it.


----------



## Amber_moon (Aug 1, 2010)

hmmm...

No mods at all can help out with this one? *hears crickets* Anybody?


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Aug 1, 2010)

Amber_moon said:


> hmmm...
> 
> No mods at all can help out with this one? *hears crickets* Anybody?




I ain't no mod,  but did you submit a ticket?


----------



## Amber_moon (Aug 1, 2010)

sure did.... still no answer.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Aug 1, 2010)

That's weird. Tickets take forever to be answered. Maybe try PM'ing a mod.....


----------



## Amber_moon (Aug 1, 2010)

Shahla said:


> That's weird. Tickets take forever to be answered. Maybe try PM'ing a mod.....




would love to, but since I am using a proxy I cant send private messages. 

This sucks. Im really bummed.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Aug 2, 2010)

That sucks!! Maybe I can PM a mod on your behalf since no on seems to be getting back to you.


----------



## Amber_moon (Aug 2, 2010)

hooray!!! It looks like Im back up and running! Maybe somebody saw my message and took care of it! 

YAY Thanks mods! (or whoever helped out!)


----------



## dimopoulos (Aug 2, 2010)

Amber_moon said:


> hooray!!! It looks like Im back up and running! Maybe somebody saw my message and took care of it!
> 
> YAY Thanks mods! (or whoever helped out!)



That is weird because we changed nothing to the forum itself. 

As I wrote in the ticket, what was the message that was displayed on the screen?


----------



## Amber_moon (Aug 2, 2010)

dimopoulos said:


> That is weird because we changed nothing to the forum itself.
> 
> As I wrote in the ticket, what was the message that was displayed on the screen?





"browser cannot connect with www.longhaircareforum.com"  I did this with google chrome, firefox and IE.

And its also weird because I changed absolutely nothing on my end. As a matter of fact on Thurs (when it happened) I had been in the middle of surfing the off topic forum and all the sudden I clicked a thread and poof there went the forum. 

I pinged the site on Saturday using my CMD and I was receiving data but it still wouldn't let me connect... which is why I thought it was something on your end. Usually if the site is down nothing will come back after pinging.... 


I guess it was just a fluke. BTW I responded to the ticket dont know if you saw or not.

Thanks for responding though. I appreciate it


----------

